# Bringing Down the Queen Bee (ch 6-10) - Matt L./Observer (BBW (Mult), Psych, ~SWG)



## Observer (Aug 5, 2007)

_BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, Psychology, ~SWG _- High school politics gets pretty intense when the cheerleaders and chubby chicks mix it up.

*BRINGING DOWN THE QUEEN BEE *
*By Matt L. and the Observer*

(A novella based on the CWWF Mean Girls series but with added material.

*(For Chapters 1-5 click here. )*​
*CHAPTER SIX: UNRAVELING: REGINA’S BIRTHDAY PARTY AND MORE: *

Regina was dressed more modest than usual in a black blouse and designer jeans, her hair looked sharp, but just combed back. Sitting on the couch with her hands folded on her lap, Regina bit her lip and wondered, “Where are they?” 

The party was supposed to start at seven and so far the only guest to arrive was Cady. 

It just happened to be zeroing in at eight o’clock, and Regina was a wreck. She got off the couch and began to pace the hard wooden floor, checking with Cady for the right time. Cady glanced over her watch; “It’s ten minutes to eight.” 

Cady comforted Regina with mock concern, knowing all along that nobody else was going to attend Regina’s birthday party. 

Cady noticed Regina’s deflated ego meshing well with her rejection and decided to push the envelope further, “That’s a beautiful cake, save me a slice, okay?” 

Regina couldn’t imagine celebrating her birthday alone, “You’re leaving?” 

Cady walked over to the hall closet and removed her jacket, “Actually my mother asked me to help her grade some papers. Originally I turned her down, but since there’s not going to be much of a party, I’ll give her a hand.” 

Regina moved towards Cady and actually pleaded with her to stay, “At least stay and have a slice of cake with me before you go.” 

Cady pretended to show a little interest, “Oh wow. Well, maybe. That cake does look delicious. That sweet looking frosting and it’s chocolate, right?” 

Regina nodded, “Yeah it’s chocolate, you’ll love it.” 

Regina proceeded to slice the cake, but Cady chose otherwise. “Actually I better go, my mother needs all the help she can get.” 

Cady slipped on her jacket and made tracks towards the door, “But save me a slice, okay?” 

Regina sampled the frosting with her finger; “Do you really have to go?” 

Cady nodded her reply and Regina walked her to the door. “I wish I knew why everyone’s avoiding me?”

Regina asked. Cady shrugged her shoulders, “I haven’t a clue? Are you sure everyone knew about the party?” 

Regina returned to her true colors and snapped, “Of course everyone knew about my party!” 

Cady shrugged her shoulders; “Maybe you’re just not all that popular.” 

Regina stood there with a confused expression on her beautiful face as Cady made her exit. Slowly Regina maneuvered herself towards the table and mumbled to herself while slicing off a small piece of cake, “I’ll just have this small slice then take a shower.” 

Using a paper napkin as a plate, Regina scooped up the tiny slice and nibbled slowly. Patting her tummy, Regina surmised one more slice couldn’t hurt and treated herself to another slice of cake. This slice wasn’t much bigger than the first and she polished it off while walking towards the bathroom. Regina licked her fingers, then began unbuttoning her blouse when it occurred to her, “Some milk would be nice.”

Upon entering the kitchen, Regina helped herself to a generous glass of whole milk, ignoring the skim milk in the process. Following a mighty gulp, Regina returned to the dining and this time sliced herself a hearty slice of cake. Once she devoured that slice, in record time, Regina then headed off to the shower. 

*MEANWHILE: *Cady returned home where she discovered Starling and Ellie waiting for her. Cady grinned as she picked up the notebook and with a black magic marker drew a line through the sentence that Ellie wrote, Regina’s Clique.” 

Starling looked towards Cady, barely able to contain her giggling, “It went well?” 

Cady sat down between her friends on the sofa, “Better than expected. Nobody showed up.” 

*BACK AT REGINA’S HOME: *After her shower, Regina tried phoning several of her friends, though the only person she reached was Karen. Karen wished Regina a happy birthday and explained her reason for standing her up.

“Oh I forgot. I thought it was next Saturday, have fun anyways”, Karen told Regina before hanging up. Karen was actually with Gretchen and a few other of the cheerleaders at another social event. 

Regina’s body language said it all. Her head lowered, her smileless face and her hunched over posture. Tightening the belt of her bathrobe, Regina placed herself at the table and sliced off another chunk of cake. She puffed up her cheeks and exhaled with a timid sigh before beginning to eat. That chunk of cake didn’t last long. Chewing the last bite, Regina sliced off another piece and devoured it just as fast. 

Regina paused long enough to pour herself another glass of whole milk, then enjoyed an even bigger slice. Loosening the cotton belt that was wrapped around her waist, Regina wiped her fingers on the bathrobe, then polished off what was left of the cake. Regina chewed loudly, smacking her lips as she consumed the final portion of cake. 

Grabbing the glass of milk, Regina washed down the cake with one mighty chug. Moving at a snail’s pace, Regina retired to her bedroom and plopped down on the mattress so hard, the entire bed shook! Regina looked up at the ceiling and within an hour was asleep. 

That very next Monday, Cady and company began the next part of their revenge; getting Regina booted off the squad. The first step was simple and put into action early that morning. Cady made her opinion known to Gretchen and Karen that Regina looked like she was carrying a little extra weight. Cady also reminded the girls about their policy concerning the most a cheerleader could weigh. 

“You think Regina weighs more than our limit?”, Gretchen asked with a big smile. 

Cady didn’t want to seem too eager to see Regina bounced off the squad and replied with a question, “You mean the 130-mark? If not, she’s close.” 

The second step was getting the girls to suggest having a weigh in. Although they liked the idea, Gretchen surmised it wouldn’t work. “Our coach isn’t concerned about how much we weigh, Ms. Lopez is only interested in how well we perform.” 

Cady needed to soft soap the plastics into the idea, “Even if someone doesn’t look fit? She doesn’t mind having an out of shape cheerleader out on the field?” 

The girls looked at each other with puzzled expressions. Karen shrugged her shoulders, “I suppose if someone had a big gut and flabby thighs? I guess Ms. Lopez might make her step on the scale?” 

That was all Cady needed to hear. 

“Then make sure Ms. Lopez get a look at Regina after showers,” Cady grinned. 

The last step was the most difficult, but Cady took the chance. Knowing before hand Regina’s choice in underwear, while the cheerleaders were all in the shower, Cady snuck into Regina’s locker and replaced her panties with one of the same brand but with a smaller size. Cady made it back to her post just in time and handed out the towels as the cheerleaders left the showers. 

Biting her lip to prevent herself from smiling, Cady watched as Regina struggled to put on her underwear. The cotton briefs were extremely tight and deliciously exaggerated the size of her tummy pouch. The fabric exposed the natural circular shape of her belly, causing it to ride over the waistband with a tiny roll over her hips. Her upper thighs look a little beefy as well, since the underwear dug deep into her skin. 

Tiffany Harker was the first to notice with a giggle that drew attention to a few of the other girls. Nicole Chase glanced over Regina’s backside and chuckled at the way her butt cheeks squished together, “Not missing any desserts?” 

Regina’s face turned red in humiliation and nervously smiled, “They fit okay this morning, must be some water weight?” 

Tiffany purred, “Yeah right, after the way you huffed and puffed out on the field.” 

Regina slipped on her T-shirt, “I wasn’t huffing and puffing!” 

Karen and Gretchen approached Regina just as she covered the up the rest of her figure with her jeans. 

“How much do you weigh?”, Gretchen diligently asked. 

Combing back her damp hair, Regina turned away from Gretchen, “None of your business.” 

Tiffany stepped in closer to the queen, “It’s your rule; you have to follow it as well.” 

Regina barked that it was a stupid rule, only to hear someone from the back, “Now it’s a stupid rule!” 

Sitting down on the bench in front of her locker, Regina saw the other cheerleaders gather around her, “I don’t weigh that much.” 

Cady acted on cue and going unnoticed, invited Ms. Lopez to the locker room. Ms. Angela Lopez was a twenty-something-young lady who looked more like a student than a teacher. Petite with curly black hair and a down right gorgeous face, Ms. Lopez heeded Cady’s lie about the cat fight occurring in the locker room. Sharon Colbert had just made a crude joke concerning Regina’s fear of the scale when Ms. Lopez entered the scene. 

“Are we having a disagreement of some kind?”, Ms. Lopez questioned the cheerleaders. 

Gretchen shook her head; “Regina looks like she maxxed out on our limit and won’t check her weight.” 

Ms. Lopez walked through the crowd that hovered over Regina. 

Ms. Lopez tilted her head and glanced over Regina’s figure, “Are you sure? She looks fine to me.” 

Tiffany folded her arms over her breasts, “It isn’t fair to the other girls who wanted to join the squad, but were too heavy.” 

Gretchen concurred and brought up Starling Adams, despite the fact she was the one to black ball her in the first place. Ms. Lopez looked over the cheerleaders and knew that there was only one way to settle this, “Go ahead Regina, stand on the scale. I’m sure you’ll do okay.” 

Cady had first planned to rig the scale using a screwdriver to pull up the numbers, but decided against it in case someone else was forced to weigh themselves for comparison. However, knowing full well how Regina’s appetite grew under stress, she was sure Regina’s weight would have increased by now. Regina grumbled under her breath and with the other cheerleaders tailing behind, she stepped on the scale. 

Ms. Lopez lifted her eyebrows and half-smiled, “131-pounds.” 

The room filled with giggles and Tiffany coo’d, “See ya.” 

A wide-eyed Regina looked over to Ms. Lopez who brushed her hand gently across the side of Regina’s face; “It’s not much. You deserve a little time to lose the weight.” 

Gretchen’s mouth dropped, “What? You’re kidding?” 

Ms. Lopez snapped back, “What if it was you? Anyone of you could gain a few pounds. It’s only fair to give Regina a break.” 

Regina grinned, “Thanks Ms. Lopez.” 

Among the disappointed looks in the crowd was Cady. 

“Then I’ll have to turn to plan B”, Cady thought to herself. This meant Regina’s grade point average. 

Surely, poor test scores would remove Regina from the squad and out of the popular clique. Cady stood near the doorway as the cheerleaders paraded out of the locker room, leaving Regina behind. Ms. Lopez soon followed, but not before cordially lecturing Regina about watching the calories and using her will power. 

Regina slammed her locker shut, “They’re so jealous of me!” 

Noticing Cady, Regina slipped her book bag over her shoulder, “What are you looking at? So my underwear must have shrunk, what’s the big deal?” 

Cady patronized Regina, “Okay, sure.” 

Not appreciating the sound of Cady’s voice, Regina stormed out of the locker room, “Who cares what you think!” 

Cady picked up all the discarded towels and dumped them in the hamper, all the while thinking about plan B. In the mean time, before leaving school, Cady made sure plenty of photographs of a chubby, 12-year old Regina mysteriously found their way on several of the school’s bulletin boards. 

Various students greeted Regina with to a variety of chuckles, smiles and comments. 

“Gee Regina, how heavy were you?”, Chuck Robertson asked. 

Regina flipped back her mane, not having a clue about what he was talking about; “I’ve never been all that heavy.” 

Chuck, who just happen to be the latest guy Regina was interested in and as shallow as they come, pointed over to her photograph on the bulletin board. 

The snapshot displayed a very pudgy looking Regina dressed in a T-shirt and shorts while enjoying an ice cream cone. Regina screamed as she ripped the photo off the board! 

Chuck’s face supported a worried look, “You don’t think you’ll get fat again?” 

Regina swung her head from side to side, “No way.” 

Chuck glanced over Regina’s figure, then excused himself, “Got to run, see ya.” 

Regina rolled her eyes and wandered around school, destroying every photograph she found. But it was too late, for the jeers continued. 

“Hey Regina, nice pic. Have a taste for ice cream?”, Tiffany asked. 

Sharon rattled Regina with a jolly; “No wonder you’re on a strict diet or you’d be a moose.” 

Cady was all set for Regina’s ill mood and put plan B into effect. 

“Wow, some people can be so insensitive,” Cady told Regina that afternoon right after school. 

Regina was bewildered by Cady’s kindness, “Yeah, I can see where your coming from, but why are you being so nice to me?” 

Cady followed through as planned, “Remember; someone played the same dirty trick on me?” 

Of course Regina remembered, because she was the one who played that dirty trick. 

“Um, yeah.” 

Cady showed mock concern, “Only a real jerk would play such a terrible prank.” 

Regina just shook her head. Cady and Regina took a path through the parking lot where Cady continued to improve her friendship with Regina by complimenting her. It was important for Cady to regain Regina’s trust to make plan B work. 

However, Cady couldn’t resist paying Regina an insult compliment, “Those snapshots weren’t half bad anyways, it’s not like you’re still 200-pounds.” 

Regina stopped in her tracks, “Huh? I looked like I weighed 200-pounds?” 

Cady pretended to be unsure, but knew all along Regina never weighed that much, “Yeah, I guess so.” 

Regina’s hand roamed over her belly, “I never weighed more than 150-pounds.” 

Cady knew Regina was lying. The pictures showed Regina at least 170. Cady decided to have a little fun, “Wow, only 150-pounds? You look much larger in the photo’s, I mean, you were huge!” 

Regina began to pick up her pace, nervously replying, “Can we please change the subject?” 

Now that Cady had Regina discussing her weight, she couldn’t ignore the subject because it was directly related to plan B. Cady and Regina crossed the street and as they were about to part company, Cady inquired about Regina’s diet and her next weigh in. 

Regina snapped, “It’s this Friday if you really must know.” 

Cady took a step back and scrutinized Regina’s figure, “How’s the dieting coming along?” 

Regina took a deep breath, “It’s tough, very tough, but I weighed myself this morning and dropped almost a pound and a half.” 

Regina curiously squinted, “Why do you even care?” 

Cady informed the queen that she cared because Regina accepted her into the popular clique which made her popular by association. She felt bad about someone pulling a prank on her and that she wanted to keep being her friend. 

Of course Cady wasn’t telling the truth, but she needed to string Regina along. Regina grinned, “Okay, I see. Too bad you weren’t so pudgy, you do have style and could have made it on the squad.” 

Cady insidiously smiled, “Thank you for the compliment. I think I know a way that might keep your appetite in check.” 

Regina was keen on the idea and took up Cady’s invitation to her home where she had something for Regina to use.


----------



## Observer (Aug 12, 2007)

*CHAPTER SEVEN: REGINA PUSHED INTO FREE FALL*

That evening Cady hooked up with Starling and Ellie and didnt spare them any of the details. Cady explained, Oh wow, this was too easy. Regina stopped by my home after school and I gave her this brown powder to mix with her skim milk. Its something my dad is working on for his company and is being used to block unwanted hair growth, but I told Regina it was an appetite suppresser. 

Starling stretched across the sofa, diet cola in her grip, I thought we were going to make Regina fat, not lose weight? 

Cady giggled, Dont get too far a head of me, okay. Wrecking her figure is the next step; right now were concentrating on her removal from the squad. 

Starling nodded as she sipped her cola and Cady continued, It wont do a thing for her appetite, matter of fact, I even told Regina it might not even work, but its worth a try. 

Ellies face exposed her confusion, Then what exactly will this powder do? 

Cady reached over and grabbed a diet cola for herself, The brown powder is called D14-11. In small quantities over a short period of time, it will be absorbed into her system and alter the chemicals in her brain that control her thought process. 

Ohhhhh, so Regina will become stupid? Starling said.

Ellie turned to Cady; Shes not that bright to begin with, she wont become a complete moron, will she? 

Cady eased into her chair, Nah, not at all. Shell just have problems focusing on her studies. Shell be fine once its out of her system, but by Friday, Regina will be a class A ditz. 

Ellie chuckled, Friday is exam day. 

Starling sat up straight, her voice buzzing with happiness, So when Monday rolls around and the grades come out, Regina will be booted off the squad because her grade point will have sunk below average. 

Cady nodded her head, In the mean time; we still have some work to do. 

The girls knew what that meant; more practical jokes on Regina so as to increase her stress and appetite. . 

Leading up to Friday; someone put Reginas mock-profile on a Big and Beautiful dating service and Regina received tons of e-mails from guys thinking she was a 350-pound Goth chick. 

Then Regina found a note on her locker, claiming it was from Chuck that told her to meet him that evening at the bowling alley. Regina showed up, but Chuck never arrived. 

Chuck on the other hand was sent a note, claiming that Sharon had a major crush on him. Needless to say, Regina was in shock when Chuck dropped by to visit Sharon during practice without acknowledging Regina at all. 

Then someone snuck a Triple X size, granny style panty into her locker. Finally, Thursday evening Regina made a stop at the diner she frequented in secret. The waitress asked, Are you Regina George? 

Regina admitted who she was and the waitress brought her a large banana split and told her it was from a secret admirer. Once the flattered Regina, by now not thinking clearly but definitely hungry, finished the banana split, the waitress handed her a sheet of paper and winked at her, I was told you would be interested in this. Fill it out and Ill see what I can do. 

Upon reading the paper, Regina was quite disturbed and ripped it up. It was a job application for the diner. 

FRIDAY: The D14-11 worked better, much better than planned. Not only were Reginas thought process interrupted, but her hair and skin fell victim to the brown powder as well. Her blond mane was now limp, losing the thickness and much of its shine. Reginas skin tone didnt fair much better and was blotchy with a red rash right over her cheeks and a few pimples decorating her chin. 

Regina moved like a slug as well and arrived late for her first class. Perhaps Mrs. Almani didnt cotton to Reginas, up to now, pretentious attitude because she made it a point to ridicule her in front of the entire class. 

Ah Regina, perhaps you might spend a little less time with your wardrobe and get here on time. The comment was made due to Reginas outrageous attire that morning, a sweatshirt and khaki slacks that didnt match. 

A few giggles were present as Regina staggered over to her desk and almost fell over the student sitting next to her. Regina was given the exam sheet, but once answering the first couple of questions, drifted off into a daydream. This type of behavior continued throughout the day and Regina was so lost that morning, she only completed one exam. It was an English essay and even though she completed it just as class ended, it was on a seventh grade level. 

Cady was anxious for practice and arrived. By the time Regina stumbled in, everyone was already out on the field. Cady gladly assisted Regina by opening her locker and handing Regina her uniform. Cady couldnt be happier, noticing how the dazed Regina fumbled getting dressed. A few minutes later, Regina was out on the field and discovered the routines to be a huge chore. She couldnt keep up with the others and was completely out of sync. Finally the moment arrived when Ms. Lopez escorted Regina to the scale. 

Now Regina, you seem a little bit distracted today, just relax. Its not a big deal. 

Regina twisted her ponytail and spaced out for a brief second, Um, yeah. Ill be okay. 

Regina requested that she be allowed to remove her gym shoes and Ms. Lopez agreed it was okay. Then she got on the scale. 

Oh-oh, Ms. Lopez remarked a look of concern on her adorable face. 

Regina giggled like an airhead, Whats that matter? I only weigh 31- pounds? 

Ms. Lopez corrected Regina, Thats 131-pounds. You havent even tried, have you? 

Regina stepped off the scale, nibbling on her fingernails, Yeah, I have, honest. 

Ms. Lopez pointed to the shower room as sighed; Youre finished for the day. Matter of fact, as of this minute youre on reserves until you reach the weight requirements. 

Reserves? Regina questioned, knowing full well what that meant. 

Yes Regina. Until you find a way to control your weight and get with the program that you help institute, youre on reserves, Ms. Lopez sternly told her. 

This meant Regina could practice with the squad, but unless someone didnt show up during the games she would have to take a seat on the bench. Regina had already left by the time Ms. Lopez revealed the news to the squad. Gretchen was now team captain and arranged a try out for anyone who had interest in joining the squad. 

Ms. Lopez warned Gretchen that Regina wasnt exactly off the squad yet. But Gretchen chimed; Its only a matter of time. 

Cady concurred, thinking to herself, By this time next Monday Regina wont be a cheerleader and one rung lower on the social ladder. 

Cady made sure to visit Regina Saturday, just to see how she was doing and then reported back to Starling and Ellie. 

It was actually four o clock in the afternoon and Regina was still in her sleep wear? Ellie was overwhelmed in amazement. 

Cady was getting ready for her date with Tim and buttoned up her cute blue blouse as she acknowledged the fact, Regina slept until noon and up to the point of my arrival was on her PC looking over weight management web sites. She was a total mess and felt terrible about being placed on reserves. 

Oh poor baby, Starling sarcastically grinned. 

Cady ran her fingers through her hair, accenting the wave that flowed over her cheek, Regina expressed some interest in working out that afternoon, but I could tell by her body language, she was feeling excessively lazy. I think it was an effect brought on by the D14-11 leaving her system and perhaps a little depression. 

Cady spun around and checked herself out in the mirror, then added, Shes not taking being placed on reserves very well; imagine what will happen when shes finally bounced off the squad? 

Starling rolled her hands over her plump belly and inflated her cheeks. Ellie questioned Cady, Those weight control sites? You dont think theyll give Regina the motivation to get back in shape? 

Cady purred, Not a chance. 

Cady walked over to the window and lingered there, watching for Tim to arrive, I asked Regina if she had any other plans for today, besides working out. 

Cady giggled, She had to think it through and came up empty handed. 

Tim finally made it over and as Cady strolled over to the door she smiled, Its so incredible, I have a date for Saturday while Regina will be home all night. I never imagined, not in my wildest dreams, of anything like this ever happening! 

Cady met Tim while he hurried up the stairs. A gentle smile fell upon his lips as well as his eyes, Wow, you look simply breathtaking. 

Cady flipped back her gorgeous red hair, Aw, thanks for noticing. 

Cadys hands reached over Tims broad shoulders and she proceeded to kiss him, then paused, looking backwards. 

Just one minute, Cady remarked. Cady returned indoors and ran over to her friends, hugging Starling then Ellie. 

I owe so much to you guys. My gratitude is worth more than all the gold in the world, Cady chimed. 

MEANWHILE: Regina shut off her radio and after her a brief work out session that lasted all of ten minutes, she grabbed her cola and slowly left her room. 

Who am I kidding?, Regina grumbled. Lacking motivation and feeling tremendously lazy, she stopped by the kitchen, grabbed a bag of chips and after refilling her glass, walked into the living room and plopped down on the sofa. 

While channel surfing, Regina promised herself that tomorrow will be different. Shed watch the calories, control her appetite and work out every other day. Discovering a movie she always wanted to watch, Regina put down the remote then stuffed a large handful of chips into her mouth. 

MONDAY: Regina made every effort to look extra attractive for school. Her blond hair still wasnt as illuminating as before, due to the after effects of the D14-11 powder she had used, but it did look modestly stunning in a upright hairstyle with her bangs flowing just above her eyebrows. 

The night cream she used banished the red blotches that up to now decorated her cheeks and removed the pimples off her chin. Reginas attire consisted of a baggy, blue and red striped shirt that disguised her wide child baring hips and Gap slacks, though exceedingly snug, flattered the bottom half of her slender, borderline plump body. The slacks held her cushy derriere upwards and the flowing blouse helped to conceal her tummy pouch, especially since its bulging, circular shape was enhanced by the tightness of her pants. 

Regina was sparkling that morning, vibrant and vivacious. She made a vow to herself about getting back to her old routine, despite the fact she had pigged out all weekend. Regina did manage to receive a few looks and mingled among her peers with style. 

However, this was all short lived. Just as her first class was about to start, Regina was asked to report to Ms. Lopez directly after school and before cheerleading practice. The day that began with Regina full of enthusiasm began to unravel with every class. Regina learned she had failed every exam. By the time Regina entered Ms. Lopezs office, she was a nervous wreck. Regina limped into the office, her body language revealing her uncomfortable demeanor. 

Ms. Lopez was blunt; Your grade point average is below the standard requirement to be a member of the cheerleading squad. 

Regina reverted to her big puppy dog eyes routine and with an innocent sounding tone of voice, begged Ms. Lopez for another chance, Ill study harder and pay more attention in class, I promise Ms. Lopez. I really promise. Please dont remove me from the squad, please. 

Ms. Lopez couldnt help Regina even if she wanted to, Rules are rules and its about time you learn to live by them. You cant expect special privileges just because youre popular. Cheerleaders are expected to have a certain grade point average and since youre below that average, youre no longer a cheerleader. 

Regina continued to plead her case, but Ms. Lopez refused to budge. Thats enough out of you Miss. George. Youre excused. 

Regina awkwardly backed into the door and dropped her book bag. Ms. Lopez steered her head away from her computer and glanced over Regina picking up her book bag. Regina caught Ms. Lopezs eyes scrolling over her, the expression confirming one unspoken word, Klutz. 

Grabbing the doorknob, Regina slowly opened the door, noticing Ms. Lopez watching her. Ms. Lopez sighed and spoke to Regina as if she was just another student, Would you mind shutting the door young lady. 

Regina nodded her head and promptly shut the door once she left the office. Regina avoided the field and took the long way out of school so not to attract attention.

Reginas stride lacked the attitude it once possessed, her head downwards, her shoulders rolled over, her book bag carrying the weight of her rejection. Accidentally bumping into a crowd of freshman leaving their physical education class, one girl shouted out at Regina, Watch it dork! 

Another one chimed, Pay attention where youre going stupid! 

Regina bit her lip, too dazed from the news to remark back; she hurried around them and continued with her journey out of school. Regina was absent the next couple of days and didnt return to school until Thursday. Though Regina had no choice but to accept being removed from the squad, she still needed to keep her social status. 

Thus at lunch time Regina want through the service line as usual, then approached her table where Gretchen and Karen sat. Regina greeted them with a smiling face and proceeded to take a seat, Hi, I guess you already heard the news? But dont worry, Ill get my grades back up. 

Gretchen gingerly remarked, Too bad Regina, you know the rules. 

Karen concurred, And theyre your rules. 

Regina tilted her head, So? Arent we like, still friends? 

Gretchen leaned towards Regina, This table is reserved for cheerleaders and unless youre a member of the squad, you cant sit here. 

Regina begged to differ, But I was a cheerleader and Im still like, in the same social class. 

Karen raised her chin, But youre not a cheerleader anymore Regina. 

Gretchen purred, You better sit somewhere else. 

Regina stood in silence, thinking of something to say when Gretchen followed through with some rules; Youre not to speak to any of us unless spoken to first. Youre not to bother us or any of the guys we associate with and this includes Chuck Robertson. 

Regina lowered her tray, But were in the same social circle. 

Gretchen ignored Reginas reply and continued, Youre to sit away from us, so nobody will think were friends. 

Regina swallowed a mouthful of air, then turned to Karen, Is this true? Im not a part of your social group. 

Karen pointed towards some tables on the other side of the cafeteria; Youre not one of us anymore, so sit over there and leave us alone. 

Tiffany walked over and sat down next to Karen and the three cheerleaders broke into a conversation, chiefly ignoring Regina like she wasnt there. 

Feeling uncomfortable, Regina backed away and then walked towards the exit. The highly embarrassed Regina wanted to leave the cafeteria and almost made it, but Mrs. Yorke blocked her path. 

Going somewhere? Mrs. Yorke sternly asked. 

Regina nodded, I was going to have lunch in the study hall. 

Mrs. Yorke placed her hands over her hips; Students are not to leave the cafeteria during their assigned lunch period. 

Regina nervously stuttered, Yeah, I..I..know Mrs. Yorke, but...I... 

Mrs. Yorke tapped her foot, Ill find you a table. 

Mrs. Yorke reared her head and searched for a table where Regina could enjoy her meal. 

Eventually Mrs. Yorke discovered a table for Regina way in the back where two sophomores sat, Sandra Davenport and Annie Wilson. Annie was a highly intelligent math whiz with short brown hair; pretty face and a textbook pear shaped figure. Slender from her shoulders to her lower waist, Annies bottom half was redundantly wide and large. Sandra was a cute gal as well, with silky black hair and well-fed 200-pound body. 

Neither girl was especially gifted in fashion, but their cheerfulness made up for what they lacked in wardrobe. Mrs. Yorke spoke down to Regina as if she was a spoiled brat who couldnt get along with others; Perhaps youll enjoy your meal here young lady. I dont want to hear a single word from you until lunchtime is over. And you need to see your guidance counselor about your revised schedule of classes next semester now that youre not on the cheerleading squad. 

Regina shuddered in terror. She suddenly remembered Mrs. Yorkes promise of being put in advance classes to make graduating tougher if she wasnt on the cheerleading squad. There would seem to be no way back to her throne if that occurred.

Regina plopped down on the chair, feeling out of sync and uncomfortable sitting with a pair of girls she had always felt superior too. Annie and Sandra introduced themselves and Regina just nodded, sipped her milk and then began to eat her salad. 

The two sophomores went back to their conversation and a few minutes later were joined by a few other students that Regina didnt cotton to. Regina didnt even bother to make eye contact and just ate in silence. 

One of the students was new to the school, Tracy Norris who had short brown hair and a modestly plump figure. Tracy took it for granted that Regina was just the shy bookworm type and elbowed Regina with a wide grin upon her face, Hey Im Tracy, are you new here too? 

Regina shook her head, no. 

Tracy bit into her sandwich, Dont be so quiet, youre among friends. 

Regina blew a loose curl from out of her eyes, then pouted, Yeah, right.

That evening Cady hooked up with her friends and while they were together, grabbed the notebook and drew a line through the words, Reginas Clique. 

Cady held the notebook up against her breasts, Now its time for us to fatten Regina. 

Starling grinned, Ive been waiting to do this for a long time. 

Ellie obliged her friends with a catty smile, but needed to ask, How are we going to do this? 

Cady sparkled, Were not going to do anything but give Regina a little shove. I promise, Regina will become chubby on her own. 

The rest of the week, Cady purposely avoided Regina like the plague. Though by chance Cady would see Regina at school, she would make excuses why she couldnt talk and then make plans with Regina that she never meant to keep. All of this was a part of Cadys plan.


----------



## Observer (Aug 21, 2007)

*CHAPTER EIGHT: REGINAS NEW WORLD*

Cady could see how Regina was unraveling. Her attire was starting to slip and her body language revealed her lack of confidence. Reginas former clique largely ignored her and she was slowly becoming just another student, a student with poor grades and down a few rungs on the social ladder. Cady wanted to wait until Regina had no one to turn to before zeroing in on the scheme to REALLY fatten her. 

Finally Cady caved in and met up with Regina one Friday afternoon after school let out. It was a bland winter day, cloudy and cold as Cady escorted Regina off campus. Regina was bundled up in her winter gear, a heavy wool coat and scarf, wrapped tightly around her neck, adding a certain circular shape to her face. 

Cady on the other hand flourished in style, a trendy Black Gap jacket and khaki slacks that revealed her improved fashion skills while adding the flavor of confidence deep within herself. 

Want to stop off and grab hot chocolate on the way home? Regina asked in an unsure tone of voice. 

Cady flipped back her fiery red mane that touched the tip of her shoulders, Actually Im suppose to meet up with Starling and Ellie. 

You never have time for me anymore, Regina whined. Cady actually had no plans to hook up with her friends at that moment, but needed to see how needy Regina was for companionship. 

How about those new girls you socialize with? Maybe they might want to join you for some hot chocolate?, Cady asked. 

Regina, despite still weighing over 80 pounds less than Cady, could barely keep up with Cady as they walked; Cadys stride reflected the superior role in their friendship. Regina rolled her eyes, I hate those stupid girls. They think Im one of them! 

Cady grinned, Oh okay, I guess theyre clueless about your popularity? 

Regina lowered her head and gritted her teeth, Yeah, I guess Im still popular. Im just in a rut. 

Cady glanced over her watch, uttering in mock seriousness, Really Regina, I dont have time for this, could we get together later? 

Reginas whine echoed through Cadys ears, But you never have time for me anymore. I really need your help. 

Cady held back her wicked grin, Fine, lets get going. I have things to do this evening! 

A few minutes later Cady entered the diner where Regina often ventured alone and they took a cozy seat way in the back. Cady unzipped her jacket as she sat down, her eyes glued on Regina discarding her heavy wool coat. Reginas attire was quite unbecoming for a such a pretentious fashion vixen. A thick, unflattering cotton sweater, light pink in color that was a size too large and settled over her more than ever child bearing hips and mahogany colored sweat pants that tightly clung to her thighs. 

Regina George in sweat pants on a school day? This is too good to be true, Cady thought to herself. The sweat pants were evidence that Regina was now definitely heavier than 130-pounds. Perhaps 135-pounds, if not a little more? Reginas face appeared puffy and a few unwanted blemishes hindered the cover girl freshness her face once possessed. 

Cady just sat back and sipped her hot chocolate, enjoying the moment as Regina whined while whirling a strand of hair, guzzling her hot chocolate and devouring a slice of pecan pie with ice cream. Cady nodded every few minutes as Regina poured out her emotions. 

Im such a mess, this cant be happening to me, Regina complained. Gretchen wont speak to me and whenever Karen talks to me, its brief and like, Im a nobody. I havent been on a date since I cant remember when. 

On and on Regina spilled her guts, between bites and slugging down a second cup of hot chocolate. Mrs. Collins gave me a D minus on my last exam and my other grades arent much better. The girls I eat lunch with are driving me crazy, thinking Im one of them, they keep inviting me to join them after school. 

Cady shook her head, adding a look of mock concern, acting as if she really cared. Regina sunk into her seat, gobbling up the last piece of pie as she watched a pair of slim young ladies walk into the diner. 

Regina pouted, And Im starting to get fat. 

You dont look like youre gaining weight., Cady lied, fully aware that she outweighed the blubbering former bombshell by over seventy pounds - her concerns were more mental than real. 

Regina sighed, Im wearing sweats because none of my slacks fit. 

Cady bit her lip, Oh really? The stress is causing you to over eat that much? 

Regina true to form sarcastically rolled her eyes, Ah, yeah. I cant control my appetite, I eat all the time. 

Regina straightened out her big sweater, I miss being a cheerleader, being a part of my clique. 

Cady had Regina just where she wanted her, You think I can help you? 

Regina leaned in towards Cady, her big doe like eyes twinkled, Youre a major brain Cady, please help me? 

Cadys fingers roamed over the top of the cup, Exactly how would I help you? 

Regina plopped backwards into the soft cushion of the booth, her hand nervously circling her tummy, Help me control my appetite and lose weight before I become a fat blimp. 

Cady lifted her eyebrows and replied with a serious tone of voice, Ah I see. Need I mind you that unless your grades improve, youre still off the squad no matter how skinny you get? 

Dimples appeared in the corner of Reginas puffy cheeks, grinning in embarrassment, her face a bright shade of red, Yeah, I guess? 

Cady purposely played hard to get, Why not just hire a tutor and in regards to your weight, enroll in weight watchers. 

Regina grumbled in a high pitch whine, But thatll take forever, I need to lose weight fast. I need to get back on the squad and teach Gretchen a lesson. 

Cady slid the check over to Regina, I assume the hot chocolate was your treat? 

Regina nodded, I guess, but arent you going to help me? You must know some kind of weight loss solution? 

Cady slipped on her jacket, Listen Regina, I might be able to tutor you and Im privy to a few things that might help you control your appetite and lose weight. 

Cady shook her head, Really? Then youll help me? 

Cady removed herself from the booth, I have to run, but give me a few days to see what I can come up with. 

Regina smiled, Wow, thanks. 

Monday evening a frantic Regina phoned Cady. All I did was accidentally bump into this chick in the cafeteria and she shouted at me, actually called me a lard ass. 

Cady patiently listened as Regina continued, Who did she think she was talking too? I do not have a fat ass. 

Cady obliged Regina with a few kind words, I know you dont. You've filled out a little, but your ass isnt that large. 

Have you come up with any ideas to help me?, Regina asked. 

Cady acknowledged Reginas plead for help, Actually I have, but theres quite a bit of detail to run through. Mind meeting me in an hour over at that little diner you run off to? 

Regina was all for it and agreed to meet up with Cady. An hour later the girls were seated at the diner and spoke over fries and soft drinks. Cadys love for psychology and the science of human behavior was not only fortified by the variety of text books she read, but from her own mothers studies and experiments. 

Furthermore, Cady had a working knowledge of the effect of certain chemicals due to her dads career. Cady didnt have a doubt, Regina George would slide further down the social ladder and not even be aware as it was happening. 

Cady relaxed her arms over her breasts, Okay, Regina, heres the deal. First item on your agenda is to watch your weight, help you understand why you eat so you can conquer your appetite. Then well handle your grades, understand? 

Regina nodded, not grasping that Cady hadn't said one word about acually losing an ounce as she popped a handful of fries into her mouth, Yeah, how long before I see results? I cant fit into any of my nice clothes. 

Cady glanced over Regina, dressed in a black sweatshirt and pants, Yeah, I can see your attire has been rather blah, especially for someone so into fashion as you. 

Regina tugged on her sleeve, Sweats are comfortable, but I really need to wear clothes that reflect my prestigious lifestyle. 

Cady made a mental note about Reginas preference in garments. Regina thought that clothes made the person, a script from her Mother, but in Cadys view she had it backwards. Clothes might be useful to impress others, but needed mostly to reflect the person inside. Otherwise they were false advertising. Cady waved the waitress over and asked for a menu, then smiled over at Regina, Are you hungry? 

Regina frowned, Actually, yeah. But thats a bad thing, right? I need self control. 

The waitress returned with a menu and once departing, Cady informed Regina, Right now youre battling stress, not hunger. The stress channels certain emotions and its these emotions that cause you to pig out. 

Cady handed Regina the menu, What is essential at this moment and for the next week is for you to follow through with your emotions and eat as much and as often as you like. You need to first understand the cause before you can deal with and control the effect. 

Reginas expression was of confusion, Excuse me? Shouldnt I diet? I dont want to get fatter....Um, I mean I dont want to gain more weight. I want to lose weight and tone up. Shouldnt I work out or something? 

Cady spoke to Regina as a psychologist would advise a patient, No Regina. You have to learn to conquer the stress first and then well get to you watching your weight. 

_Watching your weight increase_, Cady thought to herself.

Regina shrugged her shoulders, Youre confident about this? I thought you might know of some kind of weight loss secret, so I wont start looking like those goofy girls who think Im their friend. 

Cady advised Regina to order something she liked and Regina surmised, Ice cream would work. 

As Regina nourished on the ice cream, Cady brought up a few other tidbits, Remove the words diet and getting fat from your vocabulary. You have to be positive about yourself and who you are. Are you Regina the popular cheerleader or Regina the student nobody notices? 

Regina spoke with a spoonful of ice cream in her mouth, Popular..cheer..leader. 

Cady wound her web further, Next weekend my parents are going out of town; youre coming over and youre going to spend the entire weekend with me. Were going to modify your character and behavior, reinforcing a positive attitude about yourself. Im going to help you rediscover the real Regina George. 

Regina squinted, This sounds crazy, will it really work? Dont you know of any diet secrets? 

Cady eased back into her seat, sighing as she watched Regina finish the triple scoop bowl of ice cream, Ill speak with my dad and see if hes aware of anything. 

Regina nodded with a stream of melted ice cream flowing from her lips. 

Cady then brought up Reginas grades, intentionally insulting her, You never were exactly an honor student and bringing your grades up will be a difficult task; even if we get you back to a size eight, you wont be able to rejoin the squad and unable to socialize with your clique. 

Reginas mouth dropped, stunned at the assumption that she used to be a size eight, How big do you think I was? A size eight? Excuse me, I never was a size eight. Im not even that now! 

Cady pretended to be concerned, No? Im sorry Regina, my mistake. I guess I dont remember you smaller. 

Regina bit her lip, flipped opened the menu and mumbled, You wish you were a size eight. 

The size 20 Cady noticed Reginas uncomfortable mood and decided to up the ante, Its only a matter of weeks before nobody else remembers how slim you used to be. Youll just be Regina whats her name? As if you were never slim or popular. 

Regina twisted her body sideways, leafing through the menu, Why are you telling me this? I thought you were going to help me? 

Cady acknowledged the fact, I just want you to be aware of how important it is for you to follow through with my help, no questions. 

Regina spotted a grilled cheese sandwich on the menu and once ordering it, told Cady, Ill do whatever you say, just be nice to me. 

Cady never knew the word nice was in Reginas vocabulary. Cady sternly conveyed to Regina, Since tutoring you will be a chore, Im going to find someone to help you with your grades; you have to follow through, or forget about me helping you. 

Regina shook her head, Yeah, okay. But about my weight? 

A mischievous grin took to Cadys face, Trust me Regina, Ill handle your weight. 

The rest of the week Regina didnt bother to watch her food intake and instead happily followed Cadys advice. Her mom would harp on Reginas eating habits ever so often and even the family maid, Rita, made a few remarks. 

This caused Regina even more stress and thus more visits to the fridge and greasy spoon diner she frequented. Her lunch time buddies were ever so running afoul of Reginas last good nerve as well. Tracy Norris invited Regina to join her on a little shopping excursion, adding insult to injury by informing Regina she could use a little more style in her attire. 

Of course Regina declined. Annie Wilson then invited Regina to volunteer with her and Sandra at a senior citizens dance taking place at the local 4H club. Regina just walked away from Annie without saying a word. Last but not least, a couple of skinny freshman girls bumped ahead of Regina in the cafeteria serving line, informing Regina that she was in their way. One of them remarking to the other, Like, that girl is so totally clueless. Doesnt she know her place? 

Regina George the former queen bee was now reduced to just some girl. Her only friend and refuge was fast becoming her new found asddiction to food. It took away her pain and allowed her to shut out reality as her downward piral continued.

Even a few of Reginas teachers began to treat her like a totally different person, unlike the popular student and cheerleader she used to be. In health class, Mrs. Gibson now made Regina sit in the front row, where all the brainy students sat. She apparently held hopes that their intellect would rub off on her. In gym class, Ms. Lopez continued to chide Regina for always being late and not keeping up with the rest of the class. 

All this special attention from Reginas teachers played directly into Cadys hands as she subtly switched her earlier order. Now she stressed the need for Regina to worry about her grades first, then her weight. It was a Heron family priority and Cady enunciated it with a conviction validated by her own example. 

The coup dgrace came when Regina was called into the counseling office and given her class schedule for the next semester. Mrs. Yorke had kept her word  the former Queen Bee was now a student of special faculty attention. The counselor also called Mrs. George to explain the schedule changes and recommended that Regina be given special psychological counseling. 

Mrs. George, of course, wouldnt hear of it. Regina was the embodiment of the answer to all of the projected wrongs done to her mother. She had to succeed and be Miss Perfect. Her problems were just a phase  she would snap out of it. No George daughter was going to be lumped with the crazies and have to see a psychologist! The risk of ridicule and rumors if it ever got out was just too great!

At least that is what Mrs. George believed as her once popular daughter stayed in her hoom watching tv and eating hidden stashes of goodies rather than studying..


----------



## Observer (Aug 31, 2007)

*CHAPTER NINE &#8211; REVEALING THE REAL REGINA GEORGE*

*Friday night *The weekend Cady had promised finally arrived. Regina had been pigging out voraciously for days before, little aware of how much she was consuming. Cady greeted Regina at the door with a wide, candy smile, “Hey there, buddy. Ready to discover the real you?” 

Regina looked a wreck in her gray hooded sweatshirt and black spandex slacks. Her once shiny golden blond hair looked lackluster and limp, and her complexion had seen better days. Regina strolled into Cady’s home like a heavy slug, her duffle bag over her shoulder, amplifying her distinct wobble, “Yeah, Cady. I’m ready.” 

Cady held back her giggle as Regina unzipped the sweatshirt and exposed the sloppy looking flannel shirt she was wearing. Though a colorful garment, checkered in red and blue, it was a size too large and exceedingly wrinkled. It was obviously from Regina’s former fat period. Cady invited Regina to follow her to the guestroom upstairs; maintaining a brisk gait as her guest dutifully trailed in turtle speed. 

Upon entering the room, Cady informed Regina that they had the whole house to themselves for the entire weekend and to make herself at home. Regina silently tossed her duffle bag onto the bed then loudly exhaled as she removed her sweatshirt. Cady folded her arms over her bust and lifted her chin in a dominant manner, “Remember Regina, I’m doing this for your benefit, so you’re to obey me without question or you can leave now.” 

Cady twisted her plot by adding, “I could have had some of my other friends over and thrown a little party, but I purposely arranged all this for you.” 

Regina nodded, “I’m willing to do whatever you want, I need to get back on track.” 

Cady slid up against Regina, “I promise, within the next month, the real Regina George will surface.” 

Regina plopped down on the bed, “That’s good, coz this has been the week from hell.” 

Regina began to ramble, “I can’t fit into any of my nice clothes, people have been treating me like a social reject, my maid even suggested to my mom that.....” 

Cady sarcastically interrupted Regina, “I’m sure that’s all very interesting, but we have a lot of work to do.” 

Cady snapped her fingers, “First thing first. Disrobe and then I want you to take a long, hot bubble bath.” 

Regina lifted her eyebrows, “Excuse me? Why do I need to take a bath? I don’t reek or anything?” 

Cady cleared her throat, “Ah; stress is a major factor in the increase of your girth. A bath will relax you, making it easier for me to bring out the real you.” 

Regina replied in an almost comical fashion, “Do you have to use the word girth? You make me sound like a big fatty.” 

Cady snickered; “Did you weigh yourself today?” 

Regina twisted the strand of hair that dangled over her pasty looking cheek, “Yeah, I’m now heavier than ever.” 

Cady motioned towards Regina to follow her to the tub; “I’ve seen those old snapshots of yours, so I find that hard to believe.” 

Regina followed Cady down the long hall to the bathroom, “Okay, I meant recent history. I’ve reached the 139-pound mark.” 

Cady, carrying nearly 220 herself, derisively chuckled, “Oh sure, yeah; you sure are a big fatty.” 

Regina briefly paused in her tracks; “You using reverse psychology on me?” 

Cady opened the bathroom door, “Something like that.” 

The large bathroom was home to an impressively large tub and candles were scattered all around. Cady began to prepare the bath for Regina; filling the tub, lighting the candles and turning on the radio in which she had purposely selected a tape with soft music. 

Regina began to unbutton her flannel blouse; “You’re not going to get all lesbo romantic with me?” 

Cady snapped back, “Stop it. I’m not a lesbian. You should know better.” 

Cady was pleased as punch to watch Regina squirm as she apologized, “I’m sorry, I was just kidding, I didn’t mean anything.” 

Cady shook her head, “Yeah, okay. Get in the tub and I’ll be right back with a drink to ease your nerves.” 

Everything was well planned in advance. The music Regina was listening too was riddled with subliminal messages, messages that reinforced her former fat camp behavior. As for the drink that Cady would bring Regina; it was simply apple juice, mixed with a special serum that psychologists use on patients to unlock their sub-conscious. 

Regina took it for granted that the sounds she was listening to were of the ocean and rain forest. Actually, she was informed that she was a shy, awkward student who had an enormous appetite. The the serum would make Regina’s mind more pliable and accepting of the subliminal messages. 

The scented aroma that the candles produced helped to ease Regina’s mind. She relaxed in the tub unaware that her behavior was bring stripped of her confidence, arrogance and culture. Regina closed her pretty brown eyes as the messages drifted into her sub conscious; “Being popular is such a difficult task. It’s a chore to diet. Cheerleaders aren’t clumsy.” 

The messages kept repeating, Regina’s subconscious focused against her conscious awareness and consumed every thought, “Accept yourself as you were before fat camp. That’s the real Regina George. Being plastic is too tough for such a klutz. The more weight you gain, the more the actual Regina George will surface. The heavier you become, the natural Regina George will emerge......” 

Time seemed to stand still, the minutes became hours as Regina George’s mind was convinced she truly wasn’t a popular cheerleader, but a shy, awkward introvert. The more weight Regina George would put on, the more her behavior would revert to the way she was before fat camp. The final message mangled her perception about food, and how dieting was a losing battle, because Regina was meant to be fat. 

Cady swung open the bathroom door, and shocked Regina out of her nap, “Hey; I’m making dinner, want to get out of the tub and dressed!” 

The side effects of the serum made Regina a little groggy and a tad confused, “Dinner? What time is it?” 

Cady inched her way near the tub, “It’s almost nine o’clock, you’ve been on the tub for four hours.” 

Regina didn’t even bother to cover up her mouth as she yawned, “No wonder I’m so hungry.” 

Cady motioned over to a bunch of clothes rolled up near the sink; “I got you some nightwear. We’ll have dinner and then maybe watch some cable before bedtime.” 

Regina squinted at Cady, “I feel all kind of funky, you know?” 

Cady gritted her teeth, not wanting to dish the dirt about the serum, so she lied, “Ah, it’s because of the candles. Certain aroma’s can affect a person’s moods.” 

Regina acknowledged Cady with a crooked grin, “Yeah, okay.” 

Cady made her exit and Regina removed herself out of the tub with the energy of a slug. Upon drying herself off, she leaned over and picked up the garments that Cady had left for her. The cotton panties and bra were redundantly cheap, like something from K mart and really did an outstanding job of revealing the extra pounds that were added to her once svelte frame. 

Regina’s expression soured as she glanced over the blue nightgown that Cady had left for her. Likewise made of cotton, it was decorated with short ruffle sleeves and a picture of the cast from the film, “The Breakfast Club” upon it. The short ruffle sleeves easily exaggerated the size of her upper arms that weren’t all that big, but made them look heavier. 

Regina glanced over at her reflection, then marched into the kitchen, “I brought nightclothes, do I really have to wear this ridiculous thing?” 

Cady turned away from the stove, “Excuse me, but I thought you weren’t going to question my approach to your weight gain?” 

Cady was keenly aware that Regina would normally never wear such an outrageous garment, but that was the point, “How do you feel wearing such a goofy looking nightgown?” 

Regina parked her caboose at the kitchen table, “Like a dork.” 

Cady pressed forward with her explanation, “And if you never went to fat camp, what would you have become? How would you have dressed?” 

Regina slouched forward, her elbows on the table, her hands on the side of her head; “I don’t get the point? This is supposed to help me how?” 

Cady went through with the details, “For us to get you back on track, we have to remind you of who you are.” 

Cady spoke like a pro in reverse psychology, “It’s important for us to reestablish your positive traits and correct your identity. Thus, for this weekend, I want you to relax your materialistic standards so on Monday you’ll have a better clue of where you stand with your peers. Forget who you are, then build upon your self-discovery.” 

Regina scratched her head, “If you put it that way, I guess?” 

Cady smiled, “I want you to forget about being popular and a cheerleader for the entire weekend. Be yourself, eat whatever you like, wear whatever you think is comfortable. I also want you to take the tape I played for you home, and listen to it every night.” 

Cady returned to the stove, “I’m making us hot dogs, how many would you like?” 

Regina briefly spaced out, then muttered, “I suppose only one.” 

Cady clanged a spoon against the pot, “Wrong answer! How many hot dogs do you really want?” 

Regina’s finger slid over a brittle strand of her blond mane, “Two or three.” 

Cady pushed the envelope further, “You know what Regina? If you’re not going to get with the program you might as well go home.” 

Regina eased her body to the back of the chair, folding her arms over her bust; “I’ll follow through, okay. This is just, so weird.” 

Cady needed to see if the subliminal messages had made a dent, “Tomorrow afternoon we’ll go grocery shopping, do you have a taste for anything special?” 

Cady closely watched Regina’s expression as she thought out the question. Regina lifted her eyebrows, a pleasant grin formed over her face, “Hmmm, I do have a taste for macaroni and cheese.” 

Bingo! The tapes had broken into Regina’s sub-conscious. “Very well, Regina. Since you have a taste for cheese, what if I melt some cheese and you can have cheese dogs?”

It wasn’t much longer before Cady joined Regina at the dinner table and they enjoyed their meal of cheese dogs and potato chips. Cady sipped her cola then poured a vast amount of chips onto Regina’s plate, “Eat up, will ya? I want you to enjoy this weekend and really pig out.” 

Regina spoke while she chomped on her first cheese dog, “Right, coz Monday, I’m back to dieting.” 

Cady purred, “Sure you will,” then brought up Regina’s grades, “We also need to work on your studies.” 

Regina mumbled in agreement as she stuffed her mouth with chips. 

“I have arranged a tutor for you and you’re to meet with him on Fridays and Saturdays until you get your grade point average back to where it should be for a girl of your intellect and age”, Cady pointed out with a zinger. 

Regina smiled like a ditz, “You make me sound so stupid.” 

Cady bounced back with a confidant, “Nah, you’re a tad naive and generally clueless to the basic skills you need. But stupid? Not really.” 

Regina’s cheeks puffed up as she consumed half the cheese dog in one bite, “You said, he. A guy is going to tutor me?” 

Cady shook her head, “Yes; it’s a male. I want you to be nice and polite to him, understand?” 

Regina loudly sighed, “Why? Who is it?” 

Cady relinquished the name with a wide smile, “Calvin Hennessy.” 

Regina’s body language exposed her uneasiness, “Why Calvin? Couldn’t you have picked one of the cool guys?” 

Cady helped herself to a few chips, “Excuse me, but Calvin is cool in his own way. Anyhow, this isn’t a popularity contest, we’re trying to improve your grades and he’s like one of the most intelligent guys at school.” 

Regina snatched a handful of chips, “But he’s so peculiar and fat.” 

“Funny thing, Regina,“ Cady remarked, “I needed to talk him into tutoring you.” 

Regina munched on her chips, “Huh? He should be grateful if I give him the time of day.” 

Cady snickered, “Why is that? Is it on account of your prestigious status at school?” 

Regina resentfully replied, “That’s not fair.” 

Cady disagreed, “But it is fair. Calvin despises you, thinks you’re vain and shallow and an idiot. You have a chance to prove him wrong, especially since you’re preppy clique has abandoned you and you’re just another student.” 

Regina stress was skyrocketing. She mindlessly pounced on her third cheese dog, tearing a quarter of it away with her teeth, “Yeah, fine. Just make sure he doesn’t hit on me.” 

Cady tilted her head, “That goes without saying.” 

Regina pushed back her bangs, then noticed Cady scrutinizing her appearance, “What? What is it?” 

Cady wiped her lips with a paper napkin then pushed away her plate, “What’s going on with your hair? It looks dull and just lays there.” 

Regina polished off another handful of chips, then slugged down a generous amount of her cola, “I know, my hair has been so stupid lately. Maybe I need to use a new hair gel or something?” 

Cady removed herself from the table, “You know who really is an expert on hair? Your friend Ellie.” 

Regina’s forehead wrinkled, “Ew, Ellie is so not my friend.” 

Cady smiled, “Whatever, Regina. But she could do wonder’s with your hair.” 

Regina mumbled her remark, “All I need is a different shampoo and I’ll ....” 

Cady interrupted Regina, “Finding a new shampoo at this stage is useless. You’re hair reflects the amount of stress you’re under. Until you learn to handle your stress, your hair will go on looking awful.” 

Of course Cady was lying, but a modest hairstyle would help in taming the shrew, thus she added, “Ellie could style your hair in such a manner that it would disguise its flaws. You wouldn’t want to arrive back at school Monday to a whole parade of snickers?” 

Regina softly remarked, “I guess?” 

The very next day, Ellie was invited over and, with Regina’s permission, went to work on her hair. Regina was less than cordial, though Ellie approached her former best friend with a candy smile. Cady obliged Ellie with a false sense of hope in regards to Regina’s golden blond locks; “It’s pretty bad, huh? Any chance you might know a way to add a little body or shine to Regina’s hair?” 

Regina glanced over to Ellie; “My hair can’t be that bad?” 

Ellie kept a tight upper lip, looking at Regina’s hair in mock seriousness, “Your hair has seen better days, this will be a difficult task.” 

Regina pouted, “You’re kidding me, right?” 

Ellie turned to Cady, pretending the task was a lost cause, “I really don’t think I can improve on this rat’s nest. Her hair is beyond bland.” 

Regina sat and listened as Cady pretended to talk Ellie into cutting Regina’s hair, “But you have to try, she looks so dumpy with her hair like that.” 

Regina squinted, “Dumpy?” 

Eventually Ellie agreed, for this was all part of the plot. 

Ellie went to work, snipping and dyeing Regina’s hair from golden blond, to a light brown. Once Regina’s hair was dyed, it was parted on the side, and fastened with a powder blue beret to keep the wandering bangs out of her eyes. Their goal was accomplished, for Regina’s shorter hairstyle made her appear less high maintenance, more casual, like an average student who lacked knowledge in style. 

“Are you sure I look okay?”, Regina asked, her voice revealing her lack of confidence. 

Ellie chimed with a smile, “I think you look perfect.” 

Regina looked over to Cady for approval and Cady likewise agreed, “I concur, nice and neat.” 

That was good enough for Regina, who never even bothered to thank Ellie for the haircut.

*ONE WEEK LATER *It was now seven days since Regina George spent the weekend at Cady’s house. As it was, school was still a major drag for the once popular student and former queen bee of the elite clique. Even though Regina was listening to the tapes as Cady instructed, her status in school wasn’t much better. 

Her peers still rejected her, her teachers still treated her like any other student and the guys didn’t notice her, even with her new hairstyle and color. Maybe it was on account of her complexion that still was less than perfect due to a few blemishes, or perhaps because she wasn’t able to fit into her trendy attire as of yet? She was still as narcissistic as ever, totally focused on herself.

Sure, Regina was able to handle her stress a little better but this didn’t curb her appetite the least. Cady offered an explanation that seemed to fit, “It’s going to take a while for your mind to react to your body, but once you get you grades up, you’ll be able to control your appetite.” 

Regina now began to happily buy the package Cady was selling, because it gave her an excuse to eat as much as she liked and not have to worry about dieting until later. Regina reached over and shut off the tape. Climbing out of the tub, she fetched her towel and slowly proceeded to dry herself off. This would be Regina’s first night to be tutored by Calvin and she was anxious to have him eating his words. 

“I’m not difficult”, Regina thought to herself, “I’ll turn him inside out.” 

Regina faced the scale, her distended potbelly jiggling as she climbed aboard. A loud sigh matched her twisted expression; “I’ve put on two-pounds?” 

Sure enough, Regina had burste the 140-pound mark by a pound. Regina proceeded to dry her hair, moaning about the added couple of pounds. She then combed her hair back, and clipped on a pink beret that kept her hair bangs out of her eyes. Regina was oblivious to the way that her new hairstyle altered the shape of her face and enhanced her fuller cheeks and that tiny second chin that was in development. 

Anyone else might have appeared natural with that caliber of hairstyle, but for someone in Regina’s supposed league it looked common. Regina then put on her undergarments; another bellowing sigh escaped her lips as she noticed how her spongy belly dangled over her panties and her upper thighs nudged together. Next up was her bright green T -shirt, a little larger than usual, it hung down over her belly and exaggerated the width of her hips. 

Regina next put on her baggy sweat pants, a darker shade of green but roomy enough to hid the excess pounds that had claimed her thighs and duff. Regina left the bathroom and wandered to her room and upon taking a seat at her vanity table, decided to freshen up her face with cosmetics. Regina lifted her chin and scrutinized her features before adding the makeup to her pretty face. 

Regina ignored the blemishes that dotted her cheeks and dazzled up her face like she was going out on an important date. Next stop for Regina was the kitchen where Rita the maid had prepared a modest dinner for her charge, macaroni and cheese with a side salad. Regina planted her increasingly wide bottom onto her chair and began to wolf down her meal. 

Rita looked down at Regina who was gobbling up her meal in a hurry, “Anxious about your date?” 

Regina paused long enough to burp, then corrected her servant while she slid another modest serving of macaroni and cheese onto her plate. “It’s not a date, Rita. I’m only seeing this guy to help me study.” 

Regina’s posture with her shoulders rolled over and the tone of her whiny voice reflected a girl who lacked confidence, unlike the former pretentious cheerleader. No doubt, the tapes were working. Rita’s jaw dropped as she witnessed Regina guzzle down a large glass of milk like it was her second nature. 

Regina grinned, “You see Rita, this guy is supposed to help me, so my grades will be good enough for me to get back on the squad.” 

Rita acknowledged Regina with a nod, but could tell that it was more than just her grades that kept her off the squad. Rita added another helping of the macaroni and cheese to Regina’s plate, surmising to herself, _“The way her figure has been inflating, ohhhhhhh brother, she’ll never meet the physical requirements!” _

Regina lifted her comely doe eyes to her servant, her cheeks swollen by the food held in her mouth, “T.t ..thankz Rita.” 

Rita swung her head around, her own double chin exaggerated.

“It’s better to study with a full belly!” she chimed. Rita was a stout woman, mid thirties who never cottoned to Regina’s conceited attitude. Regina’s huge appetite and the added pounds were like a dream come true for Rita, who had felt it a mistake for her Mom to have ever sent her to the camp that so changed her once sweet attitude towards other people. 

Rita grabbed Regina’s glass and filled it to the brim with milk, then fetched her charge a big slice of cherry pie. Regina sighed as she pushed away her salad and began consuming the pie like she hadn’t eaten in a month. 

Rita leaned over and kissed Regina on the forehead, “I have to run out to the market, just leave the dishes on the table, I’ll gladly clean up when I get back.” 

Regina nodded, then Rita replied with an insidious grin, “Have fun studying and I’ll have some cupcakes prepared for when you get home.”

(continued in post ten of this thread)


----------



## FreneticFang (Aug 31, 2007)

awesome  post more please


----------



## Tsap (Aug 31, 2007)

Matt. I have read this story before. I read a powerful lot. Thought it was nothing special - propably because I never saw the film, perhaps. Now I am starting to really like what I read and descriptions in text open to pictures, nice and easy. This just to tell You that your work is appreciated and you gained one more fan.
I might add that it first surprized me a bit YOU used several chapters to gather momentum to get Regina going. Now I think there was not a line too much. The picture above, R. eating, finally, herself nicely plump and adorably insecure will stay long time in my mind. I am starting to understand what You do and why. Thanks, Matt!


----------



## Observer (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad you're liking it - remember, this is a 25 chapter novella with an epilogue, not a short story, and we're only at number nine. Character and plot development are of necessity gradual.

Although both Matt and I have now moved on to new projects there's much more to come, some brand new. If you saw the CWWF version expect some surprises!


----------



## Tsap (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Observer - and apologies. I was not trying to be rude forgetting You were co-author here, I just seem to have natural skill at that sometimes, so truly sorry! I was also quite enthusiastic, if that explains something - and now even more so. Thanks again.


----------



## Matt L. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Tsap & FreneticFang , I'm delighted you're enjoying the story and I appreciate the feed back. Best wishes, Matt


----------



## Observer (Sep 9, 2007)

*CHAPTER TEN - CALVIN: THE FORMER QUEEN STUMBLES*

It was a little after five o’clock when Regina finally arrived over by Calvin’s. Calvin looked pleasant enough in a Chicago Cubs T-shirt and jeans, “Hey Regina, please come in.” 

Regina entered and Calvin, much like a gentleman, helped to remover her jacket then directed her to the living room, “I’m just about finished with dinner, watch some TV and I’ll be back in a few minutes and we’ll get down to business.” 

Regina shook her head, “Yeah, okay.”

She took a seat on the sofa. Regina used the remote and channeled surfed until she finally discovered a show that amused her. Calvin’s sister peaked her head into the living room; Regina caught the unfavorable look upon her face, then turned her attention back to the TV screen. Calvin’s mother walked by her daughter and entered the living room, a cheerful tone within her voice as she introduced herself, “Hello Miss; I’m Mrs. Hennessy.” 

Regina stood up and approached her, “Hi, I’m Regina.” 

Mrs. Hennessy warmly smiled, “Glory be, Regina, I haven’t a clue where my boy’s manners have run off to, he usually knows better, but would you like to join us for dinner?” 

Meanwhile in the kitchen; Pamela Hennessy, Calvin’s 16 -year old sister, rail thin with long brown hair, a future plastic in the making, had a few choice words for her brother, “Is that dork your girlfriend?” 

Calvin frowned, “Are you kidding? No way, I’m just helping her study.” 

Pamela shot back, “Studying for what? The society of Geeks?” 

Calvin couldn’t resist, but to question Pam, “You think Regina is a geek?” 

Pam sipped her ice tea, “Yeahhhhhhhh. I mean her clothes are blah and what’s up with her hair? That’s a tacky dye job and the style doesn’t match the shape of her face.” 

Calvin couldn’t contain his sly smile, he always wanted to see Regina knocked down a few pegs and was delighted that Cady’s scheme was all aces. 

“Anything else?”, Calvin casually inquired. 

Pam giggled, “Tell her to try some kind of face cream.” 

Calvin shook his head, “I’ll be totally honest with you, Pam. Regina is hoping I can help her improve her grades so she can join the cheerleading squad.” 

Pam choked on her ice tea, then laughed, “Be serious, that chick isn’t cheerleading material. She has the chess club written all over her.” 

It was then that Mrs. Hennessy entered the kitchen with Regina, “Calvin, you ought to know better, inviting somebody over and not having the good sense to invite them for dinner.” 

Calvin shrugged his shoulders, “I guess I goofed, but our arrangement was to study not to dine.” 

Mrs. Hennessy lifted her eyebrows as she turned to Regina, “I hope my boy’s mysterious lack of social etiquette doesn’t reflect on me?” 

Regina jerked back her head, “Not at all, Mrs. Hennessy, you’re cool.” 

“Cool?”, Regina thought to herself, “That sounds so stupid, why did I say that?” 

Mrs. Hennessy instructed Regina, “Please call me Margaret”, then she introduced her daughter.

“This is my youngest daughter, Pam.” 

Margaret pulled out a chair for Regina, “Pamela is on the swim and volley ball team over at Northern High School.” 

Regina fluttered her eyes as she took her seat, “Cool!” 

“Why am I talking like a clod?” Regina thought to herself as Pam made her exit. 

“I’m going to be late for practice, bye mom, have fun Cal, nice meeting you Gina!” Pam marched out of the house before Regina could correct her. 

Margaret smiled at Regina; “How about a nice, well nourishing slice of home made lasagna?” 

Regina motioned with her fingers, “Sure, but just a small slice, I already had dinner.” 

“You can’t really enjoy just a small slice, dear”, Margaret informed Regina, and thus placed in front of her a large slice that almost took up the entire plate. Regina began to the nibble on the lasagna, all the while making small talk with Margaret as Calvin set up the family room to study. 

A half hour later and once Regina had consumed an equally as large second slice, Calvin’s mother was blooming with happiness. She knew her son’s large girl preferences and had the perception to see the appreciative Regina as the humble but sweet and intelligent girl she could be. Margaret privately envisioned Regina as the right one for her son and tried to make her feel comfortable by plying her with more food. 

“I’m pleased you enjoyed my lasagna that much, I’ll give you a slice to take home.” 

Regina’s response was simply to smile gratefully and say, “Cool.” 

Margaret escorted Regina to the family room, her hand gently wrapped around Regina’s wrist, “It’s nice to meet a girl with a healthy appetite; girls these days, my own daughters included, are so overly concerned with their appearance.” 

Calvin stood as they entered the family room, “I have everything ready, Regina.” 

Margaret let loose her grip of Regina’s wrist, “I’ll leave you two alone, but I’ll stop by in about an hour with some snacks.” 

Regina replied, “That won’t be necessary”

Calvin, however, encouraged his mom; “We would appreciate it, thanks.” 

Once Margaret left the room, Regina took a seat at the table and shared her frustration with Calvin; “Did you really have to insist we have snacks?” 

Calvin nudged his shoulder against Regina, “What’s the matter with snacks?” 

Regina pouted while opening a textbook, “Coz I’m still hungry, even after eating two dinners. At this rate, I’ll be a blimp in no time.” 

Calvin cleared his throat, “Stop it, will ya? If you do put on any weight, you’ll be able to work it off. Remember who you are?” 

Calvin was following Cady’s instructions to the letter. It was all part of her plan. A battle of wills per se between the plastic queen bee Regina and Regina the naturally chubby girl. 

’Remember who you are’ would work into Regina’s sub conscious, and surely as her figure would expand, the chubby girl Regina would prevail. This was Cady’s strategy, and it was working to perfection. The tutor moved closer to his subject, “Let’s get started, I have a movie date with Ellie at nine.” 

Regina’s jaw dropped, “You have a movie date tonight with Ellie?” 

Calvin tapped his pencil on his note pad, “So? What’s the big deal?” 

This was another part of Cady’s plan. Cady was well aware of Regina’s current lack of male companionship and the favorable attention she used to receive. Not that Calvin was exactly her cup of tea, but he was a guy. And his own mother liked her. On another level, queen bee Regina felt betrayed that any guy would choose someone as inferior as Ellie over her. Cady knew this would jar Regina’s nerves, creating stress and causing her both to reflect on her identity and feast more like the natural chubby she really was. Calvin was a whiz at chess and was playing Regina like a novice opponent. 

“But we’ll study again tomorrow, okay?” he continued. 

Regina nodded her head. 

While studying, Regina couldn’t focus at all. Two thoughts clouded her mind, “Why would Calvin blow me off for Ellie and why do I even care?” 

Regina’s pride brewed a wicked storm, “Just wait until Calvin sees me tomorrow. I’ll have this geek eating out of my hand. I’ll flirt just enough to drive him wild.” 

Calvin noticed the distracted expression on Regina’s face, “Wanna call it a night? Your thoughts look elsewhere.” 

Regina bit her lip, cracking a crooked smile she replied, “Yeah, Calvin, that would be cool!” 

As soon as Regina reached home she called Cady and gave her all the details, “Yeah; can you believe Calvin had the nerve to see Ellie when he was supposed to be tutoring me?” 

“There’s always tomorrow”, Cady chirped, knowing full well that her scheme was working better than ever. 

“Yeah, I’ll have Calvin forgetting all about Ellie”, Regina snapped while gorging on the extra lasagna that Mrs. Hennessy gave her to take home. Then she had supper with her family and a large helping of ice cream before bed.

The following day after Regina spent an extra amount of time in the tub and likewise listening to the tape, she decided to dress as provocative as possible for her study session. After all, she needed to put Calvin in his place. However, this wasn’t as easy as Regina thought since all of her sexy garments no longer fit. Drudging through her clothes was a difficult task for the former queen bee, every article of clothing reminding her of the weight she put on. 

She knew her mildly plump body would look ridiculous in the trendy outfits that were made for lighter gals. Regina tossed a handful of garments onto the floor, realizing that girls her size didn’t exactly want to show off their well-fed bodies. Regina’s hand reached for the next item huddled away in her closet, her cheerleader uniform. Regina gently caressed the red and gold fabric, a tart appearance twisting her pretty face beyond recognition. 

Regina noisily exhaled, contemplating her one-time membership on the squad. An ugly sensation filled her stomach, “Could I possibly be lying to myself?” 

Regina’s concentration was broken by Rita who slipped into the room and noticed the pile of clothes on the floor, “Since you obviously have no desire for those garments, I’ll ship them off to the Goodwill, that way someone else could get good use out them.” 

Regina faced her maid, “Yeah, I guess.” 

Rita approached Regina, “Very well.” 

Then Rita noticed the cheerleading uniform, “Ah, your old uniform.” 

Rita’s eyes were firmly planted on Regina’s waist, noticing the spare tire wrapped around her mid section and the way her protruding tummy, though kept in check by her lackluster undergarment spread like jell-o, “We’ll hang it up on the far side of your closet, so it’ll be ready when you get back in shape.” 

Rita lied. Now that her prickish charge was fighting the battle of the bulge and losing, she would do everything possible to help her fail. 

Regina puffed up her blemished riddled cheeks, then exhaled; “I have nothing to wear for my study date with Calvin.” 

Rita’s hand cupped the side of Regina’s face; “I’m here to aid you, little one.” 

Little one, a remark Rita purposely made to remind Regina of the excess twenty pounds she was carrying. Rita proceeded to help Regina in pursuit of something nice to wear and eventually came up with a dark red turtleneck sweater and black sweat pants. 

The turtleneck was quite an attractive garment to wear but it helped in exaggerating the width of Regina’s tiny double chin as well as show off the love handles wrapped around her doughy waist. The comfortable sweat pants didn’t exactly favor Regina’s figure either, showing off her modest saddle bags and causing her butt to look fuller. Regina checked herself out in the mirror. At first was disgusted by her appearance, but then a thought crept into her mind, “I look okay for a chubby girl.” 

No doubt, the subliminal messages were working. While Rita went to work, putting Regina’s room in order, she skipped over to her vanity table and toiled with her hair and accessories. Regina unsure about her short brown hair that Ellie had purposely ruined with a bad hair cut and cheap dye, then setting her hair into pigtails. 

Regina failed to notice that the pigtails were a little uneven, one set higher than the other, as well as that, with her hair pulled back, they more fully revealed the fullness of her face. Next was the cosmetics which she modestly used, just enough to highlight her lips and cheeks bones. For jewelry, Regina chose a gold necklace and large loop earrings that didn’t match. 

A short time later, Regina arrived at Calvin’s place and was greeted by his mom, “Hello Regina, my do you look nice.” 

Regina tilted her head and smiled, “Thank you, Margaret.” 

Margaret dropped a bombshell as Regina entered her cozy abode, “Calvin’s not home yet, but we can visit until he gets back from his lunch date.” 

Regina’s eyes bugged out, her mouth ajar, “His lunch date! But we made plans to study together.” 

In a motherly way, Margaret wrapped her arm around Regina’s shoulder, “Cal didn’t forget about you, sweetie. He told me about you coming over and that he would be back here around four, and it’s barely three thirty.” 

Margaret escorted Regina into the kitchen; “It’s really peculiar how popular my boy’s been lately? But rest assured, he’s not seeing anyone seriously.” 

Peculiar? Not at all. Cady’s plot consisted of letting Regina think Calvin was popular. Popular enough to shatter what was left of Regina’s ego, and for her mind to be consumed by self-doubt. The queen bee in Regina questioned to herself, “Why would Calvin keep company with someone else when he knew I was going to visit?” 

Margaret motioned over to a chair and smiled, “Sweetie, I haven’t had lunch yet, would you like to join me?” 

Regina folded her hands over her increasingly spongy thighs. “Yeah, why not?” 

Margaret chatted away while she prepared a modest lunch, which by coincidence included macaroni and cheese with garlic bread. “Regina if I may be a little forward, I can tell there’s more than studying on your mind with my boy.” 

Regina took it for granted, thinking Margaret meant getting back on the cheerleading squad, thus she agreed, “Then he told you?” 

Margaret softly chuckled, “Sweetie, I doubt he even knows, or why would he be so casual about seeing somebody else?” 

Regina tilted her head, “Excuse me, I’m a little confused?” 

Margaret fetched Regina a large glass of root beer, “I meant, if Cal knew that you had a crush on him, he wouldn’t have gone out with another girl knowing full well you were coming over.” 

Various thoughts stirred within Regina’s mind, “She thinks I have a crush on her son? Ew! He is so beneath me. So what if he’s a very nice guy? Why do I even care? So what if he’s out with somebody else? “ 

Regina noticed the mother’s happy look as she commended her son’s virtues and couldn’t bring herself to admitting the truth, yet still he had a problem. If she didn’t like Calvin, why was she so upset? 

Margaret finished her short speech concerning Calvin’s concrete traits, then placed the meal on the table. Upon taking her seat, Margaret glanced over at Regina and wondrously smiled, “You are a pretty girl, Regina.” 

Regina mildly blushed before plunging in to enjoy the hearty serving of macaroni and cheese, “Thank you, Margaret.” 

Margaret sipped her root beer, then continued, “I can tell, you’re the modest type, right? A little bit shy and awkward around boys.” 

Regina froze with a fork full of macaroni and cheese a mere inch away from her mouth. 

“Awkward and shy? Is she delirious?”, Regina pondered to herself. Regina was about to inform Margaret of her former popularity, her expertise in flirting. 

She paused though, a spontaneous calm entered her mind, reinforcing the naked reality, “If I appear awkward, have I ever really been truly confident?” 

Regina consumed a forkful of mac and cheese, then another, larger amount as Margaret informed her, “There’s no law against being a wallflower.” 

Once again, Regina’s cognitive thoughts were blurred; “I was never a wallflower. Well, maybe when I was a fatty. But I’m...I was a cheerleader and I was popular....but....I was once a wallflower...could I possibly be a wallflower again?” 

Margaret spoke with a delectable grin upon her gorgeous face; “You’ll do all right. Don’t put on airs trying to be something your not. Be yourself sweetie, and I’m sure Calvin and any other guy with enough horse sense will recognize your charms and beauty."

Margaret’s remarks echoed through Regina’s mind, “Be yourself....be yourself...be yourself.” 

If Regina was no longer queen bee or a member of the popular pack, then who was she? 

Regina knew the answer deep inside, but wouldn’t admit it, yet. Instead she put away another helping of macaroni and cheese with an ample portion of garlic bread just before Calvin wandered through the door, “Hi mom!” 

Calvin then glanced over at Regina, cheese smeared over her lips, “Hello, Regina.” 

Noticing the sharply dressed Calvin, Regina’s mouth dropped before she timidly replied, “Hi.” 

Calvin marched out of the kitchen, “I’ll prepare the family room for our session and we’ll get to work.” 

Regina’s eyes followed Calvin as he left the room. Margaret giggled as she removed the dishes off the table, “Well, don’t sit there like a lump, go and get him.” 

“This is so weird?” Regina thought to herself, “It has to be the challenge of the hunt; I can’t possibly find Calvin attractive.” 

Regina fumbled like a novice into the family room, “How was your lunch date?” 

It wasn’t really a lunch date per se. Calvin actually spent most of the afternoon at the college bookstore, his meal with Starling lasting less than an hour, but Calvin wouldn’t tell Regina that.

“It was very nice. Exquisite would be a better term.” 

Curiosity tapped into Regina’s mind, “Was she nice, anyone I know?” 

Calvin shuffled a bunch of note pads, “Ah, Starling McAdams.” 

Regina twisted her head; “You’re kidding me?” 

Calvin pulled out a chair for himself, “Why? What’s wrong with Starling? And by the way, take a seat so we can get to work.” 

Regina&#8216;s hands grasped the back of the chair, “I didn’t think she was your type?” 

Calvin motioned for Regina to sit down, then smirked in sarcasm, “Yeah right. Cute, intelligent girls who have a great sense of humor aren’t my type.” 

Regina plopped down onto the chair, “But she’s not even attractive.” 

Calvin glanced over at the textbook, then drew his attention to Regina, “Excuse me, but I think Starling is exceedingly attractive.” 

Regina folded her arms over her breasts, “I think you need glasses.” 

Calvin leaned towards Regina, “Why are you so jealous?” 

Regina’s remark was barely audible, “I’m not jealous of Starling, her ass is enormous and her thighs are huge.” 

Calvin eased into the back of his chair and calmly told Regina, “It’s obvious, Starling isn’t a bean pole chick, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. In my honest opinion, she’s highly attractive, not only physically but on several different levels. A girl like you could learn much from Starling.” 

Regina coldly acknowledged Calvin with a sneer; “You’re an idiot. If Starling is so hot, how come she never made the cheerleading squad?” 

Calvin refrained his anger, knowing full well it was to his advantage to remain nonchalant, “Ah, we’re both aware that a few selfish members of the squad kept Starling from joining due to their shallow ideals and own lack of self esteem.” 

Regina’s nerves were becoming unraveled, “Excuse me?” 

Calvin followed through with his explanation, “You and your snobby friends were so insecure about your talent and appearance, you made up those stupid rules in fear of Starling stealing the spotlight.” 

Regina didn’t say a word; her body language did all the talking for her. Calvin pushed the note pad across the table towards Regina; “We’re wasting time. Would you like to study, even though you think I’m an idiot, or would you like to continue this conversation?” 

Regina’s released her arms that were folded against her breasts and picked up a pencil, 

“You suck.” Calvin half grinned, “I really don’t care what you think about me. I just want you to improve your grades so you’ll stop bothering Cady into getting me involved. I know you’re anxious to get back into your cheerleading uniform.” 

The entire study session went on without further incident. Though in the back of her head, Regina wondered, “Why does Calvin like Ellie and Starling and probably even that fat cow Cady better than me?” 

(For the next chapter, clilck here )


----------

